# Identify old General Electric Oven



## RWVNRAL (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm trying to help my mother by restoring her old stove/oven.  It's General Electric purchased some time between 1950 and 1955.  I've searched and searched for a model number.  Can't find it any place.

Here is a link to pictures I've taken.  If anyone recognizes it, please let me know!


GEStove pictures by Willyboy41 - Photobucket


----------



## nealtw (Sep 14, 2011)

I think they used cat numbers, as in catalog. Look inside side walls when oven or drawer is open. Suppliers for parts for these old stoves often just want a photo of the old parts.


----------

